# HP Envy 15-j000 Touchsmart Quad Edition will not boot Operating System..



## Purgement (May 7, 2015)

Hello, my HP Envy has been acting up after I restored it from a restore point. The restoring process worked great and did what it was suppose to do. I installed a Bluetooth/Wireless driver supported by intel, it installed like it should have. Then it asked me to reboot, so I did, then I was prompted on a black screen with an error message of:

The application or operating system couldn't be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors.
file:\windows\system32\winload.efi
error code: 0xc0000001

So I brought it onto myself to check other forums to see if there was a solution to this error. I tried a bunch of different things and nothing worked. So I formatted my hard drive via Command Prompt. After that was done, I tried reinstalling the operating system(Windows 8). That didn't work, it said the Operating System on my flashdrive was bad. This is false because I've used the same flashdrive for many reinstallations. So I tested it on a computer I did not care a whole lot for to make sure it still worked. Sure enough, it worked... I even tried switching out the hard drive, with another computer that has Windows 8 already installed on it. I get the error message: "Please install an operating system on your hard disk." As if there was no, hard drive attached. I'm not sure what to do at this point. I have completely lost hope for this very expensive laptop. I called HP and they said all I have to do it buy a flashdrive from their store with the recovery OS on it. This would make sense, but I can't even tap the esc key a bunch of times to even get to the boot menu. I can still get to the bios, just not the system recovery tab. Otherwise it will send me back to the:

"Boot device not found"
"Please install an operating system on your hard disk."
Hard Disk (3F0)
F2 System Diagnostics

I have tried running the System Diagnostics and they all pass for both hard drives. Please help me! Thanks in advance


----------

